# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Wanneer het bevruchte eitje zich op een andere plaats innestelt dan in de baarmoeder, spreken we van buitenbaarmoederlijke, ectopische of tubaire zwangerschap. Het eitje kan zich zowel in de eierstokken of ergens anders in de buikholte vastzetten, maar in de overgrote meerderheid van de gevallen hecht het zich vast aan de wand van een van de twee eileiders.
Het is een zeer ernstige toestand die, indien niet tijdig ontdekt, zelfs levensbedreigend kan zijn. De eileider is namelijk niet berekend op een zwangerschap. Wanneer het embryo groeit en de eileider uitzet, dan zal hij uiteindelijk barsten.
De laatste jaren zou het aantal buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschappen sterk zijn toegenomen. Tussen 1970 en 1990 zou het aantal buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschappen verdriedubbeld zijn. Momenteel zou ong. 1 op 100 zwangerschappen een buitenbaarmoederlijke zijn. 
*
Oorzaken*  
Gewoonlijk wordt de eicel in de eileider bevrucht door de zaadcellen. Het bevruchte eitje moet dan van de eileider naar de baarmoeder 'reizen'. Al wat het bevruchte eitje op die tocht tegenhoudt of vertraagt kan aanleiding geven tot een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap.
Risicofactoren zijn:
 afwijkingen van de eileiders
 eerdere infecties of ontstekingen van de eileiders (bv. chlamydia) waardoor littekenweefsel is ontstaan
 na endometriose
 sterilisatie: vrouwen die ondanks sterilisatie zwanger worden, lopen tot 60% kans op een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap
 hormonen in de pil zouden de bewegelijkheid van het eitje kunnen beïnvloeden. Vooral de mini-pil die alleen progesteron bevat, zou het risico verhogen. Bij (mislukt) gebruik van de morning-after pil zou de kans op een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap tot 10 keer hoger liggen.
 ook een hormonale fertiliteitsbehandeling zou de kans op een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap verhogen. 

* Klachten* 

Bij een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap is in het begin niets abnormaals te merken. De maandstonden zullen wel uitblijven, maar een zwangerschapstest kan negatief zijn.
Het eerste teken is meestal (lichte) continue buikpijn en een beetje vaginaal bloedverlies. Dat bloed is donkerbruin van kleur.
Naarmate de zwangerschap vordert nemen de pijn en de bloedingen toe. Er kunnen hevige buikkrampen ontstaan wanneer er een beetje bloed van de eileiders in de buikholte lekt.
Bij ernstige inwendige bloedingen kan men duizelig worden en het bewustzijn verliezen.
Verwittig direct uw arts wanneer dergelijke klachten optreden. 
*
Behandeling* 
Omdat een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap levensbedreigend kan zijn, is een vroege diagnose en snelle beëindiging van de zwangerschap belangrijk. Er bestaat geen enkele kans dat de zwangerschap kan uitgedragen worden. Normaal overleeft een embryo bij een dergelijke zwangerschap maximaal slechts een drietal maanden.
In een vroeg stadium als het embryo nog klein is en de eileider niet is gebarsten, kan het embryo er zonder veel schade aan de eileiders uitgedrukt worden of moet slechts een deeltje van de eileider verwijderd worden.
Soms - zeker wanneer de eileider gebarsten is - moet de eileider in zijn geheel worden verwijderd, of zelfs de eierstok. 

* Gevolgen*  
Vrouwen die eenmaal een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap hebben gehad, hebben 10% kans dat een volgende zwangerschap opnieuw een buitenbaarmoederlijke wordt, en 50% na een tweede buitenbaarmoederlijke.
Daarom zal na een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap steeds nagegaan worden wat de kansen zijn op een gewone zwangerschap en zal eventueel overgegaan worden tot een proefbuisbevruchting en inplantatie van het bevruchte eitje in de baarmoeder. 

_Bron: www.gezondheid.be_

----------

